# prix d'occasion du tournesol G4



## snoopss (31 Août 2004)

Avec le nouvel imac G5 à un prix en forte baisse, le marché de l'occasion risque d'être sacrément chamboulé et revu à la baisse.

Quel prix à votre avis pour le tournesol selon les configs?


----------



## naas (31 Août 2004)

un peu de patience


----------



## tornade13 (31 Août 2004)

Argus Mac


----------



## cham (31 Août 2004)

snoopss a dit:
			
		

> Avec le nouvel imac G5 à un prix en forte baisse, le marché de l'occasion risque d'être sacrément chamboulé et revu à la baisse.
> 
> Quel prix à votre avis pour le tournesol selon les configs?



Bon, soyons patients alors. 

Pour info, c'était quoi le prix final de l'iMac G4 1,25 GHz (en 17" surtout) ? 
Et pour comparer les puissances, savez-vous à quelles vitesses encodent les iMac G4 et G5 ? (si certains peuvent essayer à l'AE )


----------



## snoopss (2 Septembre 2004)

Pour l'instant, l'argus mac est largué...

On peut patienter.... mais il se vend des imacs d'occas en ce moment et ce n'est pas simple de fixer un prix.

Mais, en toute logique, le imac G5 à 1400¤ en 17", ça donne à tout casser le G4 17" à 700 ou 800¤.

Je me trompe? Si c'est pour l'acheter 1000¤, soit 30% moins cher qu'un neuf plus performant....

Et dire que la photo numérique prend le même chemin


----------



## Tiobiloute (2 Septembre 2004)

Franchement un 17" à 1.25Ghz à 800  c'est un euphémisme, à savoir que leur prix final était quand meme 1900, dans mon Apple center ils annoncent un destockage, donc je me renseignerai


----------



## tornade13 (2 Septembre 2004)

L'engouemant pour ce nouvel iMac G5 est tres mitigé moins de bonnes opinions qu'a la sortie du G4 (tournesol) si je me souvient bien.

L'imac G4 de part son design avancé  peu etre vendu encore a un bon prix (a mon avis) et vu que les stock de neuf sont quasi a zero...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2004)

pour rire j'ai estimé mon imac dv et mon imac tornesol 20' qui m'a eté livré il y a 1 semaine....

bof bof , et bien non , je ne vendrais jamais mon imac dv pour moins de 100 euros ,
 fiston (6 ans ) a deja di que celui la va dans sa chambre, il le prefere a son pc !!!!!!

et puis je suis peut etre trop conservatrice mais je suis tres attaché a ma belle "boule rougeé "


----------



## ficelle (2 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> po
> bof bof , et bien non , je ne vendrais jamais mon imac dv pour moins de 100 euros ,
> fiston (6 ans ) a deja di que celui la va dans sa chambre, il le prefere a son pc !!!!!!
> 
> et puis je suis peut etre trop conservatrice mais je suis tres attaché a ma belle "boule rougeé "



un iMac 400 dv peut se vendre à partir de 300¤ suivant la config.
pour 100, c'est sur qu'il vaut mieux le garder.

même si il est has been sur bien des points, il reste une machine bureautique et familiale exceptionnelle, pour peut qu'on s'occupe bien de lui. 
c'est le genre de mac qui reprend un coup de jeune à chaque évolution majeure d'OS X


----------



## kitetrip (3 Septembre 2004)

Juste pour info :

Même si je ne compte pas le vendre, sachez que je ne cèderai mon iMac qu'à 1400¤ minimum   ! Oui c'est cher mais bon, celà reste une machine magnifique, et je pense l'un de Mac qui allie le mieux ergonomie et design :love: Bref, la machine qui m'a fait switcher


----------

